

Show HN: Django-Chartit a Django app for plotting charts effortlessly - pgollakota
http://chartit.shutupandship.com

======
pgollakota
I created this Django app for making it really easy to create charts directly
from database (Django models). This is my first django project and would
really appreciate any feedback from everyone. Thanks!

------
martey
I think people might find this more useful if it did not rely on Highcharts,
which requires a paid license for commercial use.

<http://www.highcharts.com/license>

~~~
pgollakota
I agree with you. I was looking at a whole bunch of JS chart libraries.
Highcharts was the best which had a 'stable' API. jQPlot was a close second
however the API was still changing. So I decided to do the project with
Highcharts. Will extend the code to include other libraries (most likely
jQPlot) depending on the interest it generates.

